# The Truth Behind Vampires



## dead_soul (Mar 11, 2008)

Since the 18th century, the idea of vampires' existence started to invade the human minds in many cultures. Vampirism was born first in old Romania then spread the whole world in the image of fiction work and literature.

Do you believe in vampires? You might say, "Yes, of course I do". Others could simply reject the idea, saying that it's only attached to works of fiction.

This might be difficult to say, but vampires do exist. Why?
Let's first give a little reminder of how everyone thinks vampires are like, standing on novels and movies that we watched probably thousand times so far.

We know them through fiction to be those things that are considered to be less than humans. They are feeding on blood and it seems to be very tasty for them. They use their fangs to bite their victims and drain their blood. They're vulnerable to sunlight, and they only emerge in the night. As Vampire Lestat says, "Our fingernails look like glass. And some people notice that when they don't notice anything else." They're immortal and they'll remain so forever. Yes, they're dead, but they aren't zombies (Of course, zombies' purpose isn't blood at all).


It takes a very long time to know everything about vampirism, as it took some people about five years to fully understand the history and folklore of the idea. But it would be easier to know the basic facts, on which vampirism stands.

Let's first start with the medical facts that proved the positive existence of vampires. Two medical conditions were discovered and partially related to vampirism phenomenon.

The first medical condition is "Reinfeld Syndrome". Reinfeld Syndrome produces powerful craving for blood. This case isn't fetish or supernatural, but only a voluntary blood drinking. Cures and antidotes are now discovered for that disease.

The second disease "Porphyria" could actually startle you for a few minutes. It's much more serious than the previous condition as it results in giving the person the exterior of vampires.

What does "Porphyria" mean anyway? Some enzymes in your body are needed to produce "heme", which is a very essential organic substance for you. If any of those enzymes is abnormal or has any kind of disorder, the process of heme production won't continue. So porphyrin starts to be produced in your body, as an alternative to heme. The production of Porphyrin results in:  


1-Gum deformations: the disease causes the gum line to retreat or to draw back, giving the impression that a person has fangs, just like vampires.

2-Blood cravings (the only similarity with the Reinfeld Syndrome).
3-The skin along the fingernails beds, creating layers and the fingernails appear exceptionally long.

4-Sunlight allergy. They are extremely vulnerable to sunlight. They don't burn or turn to ashes, but they experience itching, redness and hives or rash on areas of skin exposed to sunlight. So, they don't go out except during the night.

Porphyria is rare and only two hundred persons were discovered to have it around the world.

What might actually interest you the most is that, not only they carve blood, but it's recommended that they get blood treatments too (In their case, drinking blood is legal).

Porphyria was discovered about two or three hundred years ago. This is where the legends of vampires began. So, vampires in the fictional context don't exist (I happened to know some real vampires, by the way).

Those were the medical conditions that might have changed your mind about vampires' existence. Nevertheless, medicine in this case only represents a very small part of vampirism facts. So, you'll read some future articles about the historical facts, vampires' types and their life style too.

 Just to give you a hint for the next articles, not all vampires feed on blood.


----------



## PrisonerOfPrey (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello, before I say anything i'd suggest you un bold and make your font smaller. Your current way is not at all attractive to the reader. Now, about your article...The writing wasn't very good but I doubt you care about that. Also, I'd like your sources the information included is interesting. Also, my own two cents...

The cause of vampire myth could be from people with the common disease of diabetes. Diabetes is when your body needs insulin in the blood. When it goes untreated diabetes can cause a receded gum line and cuticle. I believe you get pale (due to malnourished bood) and eyes sink in giving a deathly appearance. Also, (A major factor) untreated diabetes could cause a person to have an epiliptic like attack and pass out. The person would fall and breathing would become very shallow, people may have thought that person was dead. So when he woke up and started moving around again...


----------



## Chessrogue (Mar 19, 2008)

I've always been fascinated with vampires and the living dead. Vampires have a dark, mysterious, and seductive nature which I seem compelled to learn more about. I don't really believe in vampires as some would, but the possibilities of human beings taking on vampire like traits are somewhat interesting. As far as your essay is concerned, I would try to focus on bringing both myth and science together to obtain a more tasteful appeal to your readers. By combining these two elements, you will be able to provoke more convincing thoughts towards your own personal belief in vampirism.


----------



## Vickie (Apr 8, 2008)

Very interesting. I remember reading an article in Fourteen Magazine (I think) about this years ago. There was also an X Files episode dedicated to the idea in which Scully explained several of the theories surrounding the 'myth'.

Vickie


----------



## Eli Cash (Apr 8, 2008)

dead_soul said:


> What might actually interest you the most is that, not only they carve blood, but it's recommended that they get blood treatments too (In their case, drinking blood is legal).



Treatment

[edit]Acute porphyria
Carbohydrates and heme
Often, empirical treatment is required if the diagnostic suspicion of a porphyria is high since acute attacks can be fatal. A high-carbohydrate diet is typically recommended; in severe attacks, a glucose 10% infusion is commenced, which may aid in recovery.
Hematin and haem arginate are the drugs of choice in acute porphyria, in the United States and the United Kingdom, respectively. These drugs need to be given very early in an attack to be effective; effectiveness varies amongst individuals. They are not curative drugs but can shorten attacks and reduce the intensity of an attack. Side effects are rare but can be serious. These heme-like substances theoretically inhibit ALA synthase and hence the accumulation of toxic precursors. In the United Kingdom, supplies of this drug are maintained at two national centers. In the United States, one company manufactures Panhematin for infusion. The American Porphyria Foundation has information regarding the quick procurement of the drug.[8]
Any sign of low blood sodium (hyponatremia) or weakness should be treated with the addition of hematin or heme arginate as these are signs of impending syndrome of inappropriate antidiuretic hormone (SIADH) or peripheral nervous system involvement that may be localized or severe progressing to bulbar paresis and respiratory paralysis

Porphyria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Nothing in there about drinking blood, bullshit artist.


----------



## Necromortis (Apr 8, 2008)

> *Vampires and werewolves*
> 
> Porphyria has been suggested as an explanation for the origin of vampire and werewolf legends, based upon certain similarities between the condition and the folklore.
> 
> ...


Porphyria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Not totally bullshit, especially that last sentence there, which indicates that some people did in fact believe that you could drink blood and that would help the disease.  But I think the article draws too many connections and expands beyond correct information.

Also, I didn't know that drinking blood was *illegal* anywhere.  That'd make eating a rare steak pretty hard wouldn't it?  Murdering someone for their blood (or taking it against their will) is illegal, but drinking it I think is perfectly fine.

~Christian


----------



## Eli Cash (Apr 9, 2008)

Given the prevalence of blood-borne pathogens and our modern understanding of them, I sincerely doubt any modern physician would, under any circumstances, prescribe thtat someone ingest blood.

That's why restaurants give you a disclaimer when you order rare steaks.


----------

